# Magura HS33 Griffweite reduzieren



## retzbrenner (16. April 2020)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine ältere Magura HS33 gebraucht gekauft. Müsste so 2005 sein.
Das Einstellrädchen habe ich schon komplett Richtung Minus gedreht. Leider fehlen noch 1-1,5 cm damit meine Tochter perfekt greifen kann.
Drei Möglichkeiten sind mir aufgefallen.
Die Madenschraube am Griffende innen. Mit einer längeren Schraube könnte man den Griff weiter rein stellen.
Die andere Möglichkeit wäre den "Stössel" zu kürzen. Da würde aber der Knubbel am Ende wegfallen.
Letzte Möglichkeit wäre ein passender Bremsgriff. Welcher würde sich da anbieten?

Was ist sinnvoll? Welche besseren Möglichkeiten gibt es noch? 

Die Bremse ist noch nicht montiert. Leitungen werden gekürzt und die Magura wird noch entlüftet.

Bin gespannt auf euren Input.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (16. April 2020)

Ich glaube die Rote Schraube/ Rädchen ist nur zur Belagnachstellung gedacht, und die Griffweite wird an der Inbussschraube eingestell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (16. April 2020)

Alternativ könntest du auch nach Teilen, speziell der “Stößel„der älteren Modelle (Hs22) schauen, die scheinen kürzer.


----------



## Raininho13 (16. April 2020)

Ja, das rote Rädchen ist die Bremsbelagnachstellung.

Mit der Madebschraube stellt man die Gruffweite ein. Mit einer längeren Schraube kommt der Hebel weiter zum Lenker. 

Bei meinem Vierjährigen hats aber locker is gereicht. Kam weiter zum Lenker als die verbauten Hebel für die V-Brakes.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. April 2020)

Schau mal, HS22. Hebel gekürzt, Gehäuse erleichtert. Die bekommt man richtig nah an den Lenker. Erst Griffweite einstellen, danach entlüften ist noch wichtig. 
Grüße Franky 







​


----------



## retzbrenner (20. April 2020)

Das mit dem Rädchen zum Belag nachstellen ist mir bekannt. Fahr ich seit über 20 Jahren an meinem Steppenwolf. Funktioniert immernoch super.

Eine stark patinierte HS22 hab ich auch noch rumliegen. Leider gehen die Hebel sehr schwergängig. 
Aber ich habe die Madenschrauben von der HS22 genommen. Sie sind ca. 2 mm länger.
Dann noch die Beläge getauscht. Die sind fast neu.
Kommentar von meiner Tochter: "Jetzt geht es Babyleicht."
Versuchsaufbau, linker Hebel ist das Endergebnis, rechter Hebel ist der Ausgangszustand.
Jetzt nur noch montieren, Leitungen kürzen und entlüften.


----------

